# Put in my two weeks 🙌🏻



## Huzzah (Feb 6, 2020)

Put in my two weeks a couple days ago the day I received an offer for a guaranteed forty hour a week office job making 15.50 an hour. 🙌🏻🙌🏻 My leader came up to me after she got the notice and asked why I left and then made a passive aggressive comment about it. So excited to be done at Target after nearly four years and the toxic environment that my store has started to become. I loved most of my team and I loved my job as a gsa until modernization hit and things went downhill. Guys, if you’re on the fence about leaving, do it! It feels incredible! You deserve more than living on 10 hours a week and wondering where you’re going to get the money to pay the next bill. 💕


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 7, 2020)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 7, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 7, 2020)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## dcworker (Feb 7, 2020)

Target only good if you work at dc $19 overtime all year


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 7, 2020)

Excellent.  Good luck!


----------



## FredPanda3 (Feb 7, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Feb 7, 2020)

Good luck with the new job. Tarshit is no good anyway.


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy trails to you!


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## 16yearswasted (Feb 7, 2020)

Wahoo!! 👏 CONGRATS!!

Huzzah and BEST OF LUCK, @Huzzah!!🎂⚡🔥👊


----------



## SoCalMama (Feb 8, 2020)

Huzzah said:


> Put in my two weeks a couple days ago the day I received an offer for a *guaranteed forty hour a week* office job making 15.50 an hour. 🙌🏻🙌🏻 My leader came up to me after she got the notice and asked why I left and then made a passive aggressive comment about it. So excited to be done at Target after nearly four years and the toxic environment that my store has started to become. I loved most of my team and I loved my job as a gsa until modernization hit and things went downhill. Guys, if you’re on the fence about leaving, do it! It feels incredible! *You deserve more than living on 10 hours a week and wondering where you’re going to get the money to pay the next bill.* 💕


Key points here.  They absolutely take advantage of people.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 8, 2020)

SoCalMama said:


> Key points here.  They absolutely take advantage of people.


And then they kick them out the door...


----------



## Bullette (Feb 8, 2020)

Depends on who you suck up to.


----------



## SoCalMama (Feb 11, 2020)

Bullette said:


> Depends on who you suck up to.


LOL  I'm not sucking anything for $15/hour and no set schedule.


----------



## Targetedbullseye (Feb 12, 2020)

Good luck !


----------



## happygoth (Feb 13, 2020)

SoCalMama said:


> LOL  I'm not sucking anything for $15/hour and no set schedule.


Now, guarantee me 30 hours a week and we can "talk"...


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 13, 2020)

Suck up and you're a spineless mouse and will be walked upon for eternity.  Get out.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 13, 2020)

....says the resident Neptunian....


----------

